# Japan residents - show us your Sakura pics!



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Here are a few taken today...weather has been lousy this year so not so good. 





























and a few from past years...






























BTW anyone else find their cars got covered in loads of yellow sand yesterday?


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

Demon Dave said:


> BTW anyone else find their cars got covered in loads of yellow sand yesterday?


can-you-identify this?

awesome pics btw


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

sure did, looked aweful this morning.
I will try and get some sakura shots
when it clears up, but prob. not with
the car, I really need to wash it


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

I washed my car two days ago and looking at it today...well its a mess with that sand. Not sure what the heck is going on!


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

See link:



Thrust said:


> Close enough, Mendoza, I guess. Actually it is a huge cloud of yellow sand blown up from the Gobi Desert on the borders of China and Mongolia, then over the ocean and completely enveloping Korea and Japan.
> 
> There's an amazing satellite picture halfway down this page:
> Asian Dust Clouds - Page 1
> ...



Sorry - crossed posts!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Mine's in the carpark, and also has the car cover on it. Just as well as I washed it on Saturday, and sand gets everywhere....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's exactly what the Skyline GTR is all about and the culture it carries within!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 









Stunning pics mate, thanks for sharing ..........


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW, Stunning pics ! 

Any chance of a full sized one of the above ^^^^ ?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Sakura?

NHKƒAƒjƒ�ƒ��[ƒ‹ƒh�FƒJ�[ƒhƒLƒƒƒvƒ^�[‚³‚­‚ç


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Sakura?
> 
> NHKƒAƒjƒ�ƒ��[ƒ‹ƒh�FƒJ�[ƒhƒLƒƒƒvƒ^�[‚³‚*‚ç


LOL, is that you Thrust?:chuckle: 
YouTube - Weird Sakura Opening


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice pics.... it seems whenever I move, I have to purchase and plant a new Cherry Blossom tree so that I can enjoy it in the springtime...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> LOL, is that you Thrust?:chuckle:
> YouTube - Weird Sakura Opening


What, you and me together? uke:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Well thats next years Calender finished:smokin: 
Excellent pictures Dave.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

I just recalled that Namiko mentioned to me about the yellow sea coming in from China this time of year.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

absolutely amazing pictures!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

****ing yellow sand. My GT-R is garaged so its been spared the worst of it, but my lungs are killing me. I'm getting a full-on respirator, and wear it around. I don't care if I look and sound like Darth Vader. I'm sick of breathing in this crap.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> WOW, Stunning pics !
> 
> Any chance of a full sized one of the above ^^^^ ?


Higher res:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one dave, thanks for that.

Gonna print that out and add it to my wall of Skyline pics here at work


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

No problem.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

brillient photos mate!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Great pics Dave, definately 2008 calendar material


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

what gorgeous photo's! need a cherry blossom tree for my garden!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

wow! I am so meant to live over there, a holiday soon definately! Will cherry blossoms grow in the uk?


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Newera said:


>



Geez Miguel, thats the worse photos ive seen all day. What were you driving while clipping those?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

went out again today - weather is a lot nicer and fortunately no work till tomorrow. 














































that's all from me


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very nice pictures, I especially like the first one with the snow capped mountains in the background.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Car is still filthy to gets pics of it w/cherry blossoms, perhaps on Fri.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Dave , Great pics.

Have you any more pics of your old GT-V?

Kyle.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

> Dave , Great pics.
> 
> Have you any more pics of your old GT-V?
> 
> Kyle.



Some GT-V taken a few years ago...more on my website in my sig 
































































Yamanashi during cherry blossom season: it's like the whole countryside is turning pink!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dave, how far is your home from Hachioji? Would be nice to visit there sometime.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

great looking shots, what camera do you use? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Here some Sakura Picture with my car. Cant Compare to other pictures but here some... 

Dave..Those are awsome pictures!!!! great choice of scenary
Paul...nice close up pics of the sakura...


----------



## Ad_N (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pics. Excellent backdrop


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave that GT-V looked damn sweet . . . great pictures, worth a calendar . .:bowdown1:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

hyrev said:


> Dave, how far is your home from Hachioji? Would be nice to visit there sometime.


Paul, I'm not sure exactly - about 90km I guess. Takes around an hour depending on traffic. Yamanashi is pretty good for scenery (there isn't much else here!) in the spring and autumn. 

However, Hakone is IMHO better....when it's not crowded with tourists. 

Nice closeups on the blossoms 


RH18: Those photos were taken with various cameras : the GT-V ones I had a Sony F828, although some were taken with a Nikon D70. The GTR pics I used a Nikon D70s.


jamesskyline153: Nice pics!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix, Dave. Unfortunately, there are not many car friendly Sakura spots within Tokyo.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Sweet pix, Dave. Unfortunately, there are not many car friendly Sakura spots within Tokyo.


I was just thinking the same thing - maybe a night raid on the Palace ? 

Great pics Dave, Paul and James :thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful pics


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Not the best scenery, but the blossoms are out.










Little fellas sticking to my tires


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

fantastic pics, wish I was over there again...maybe next year


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Dont mean to keep adding to your post.. but forgot another pic... sorry it's not great like the others.. but heres one


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

By far my favourite R34 Dave.
Different as it is a GT-V and also looks the Dogs!

Kyle.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*And now for something a little different*

:smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

:chuckle: Excellent


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Was at Honjo for a trackday earlier today and took these shots during the lunch break... Gorgeous weather, fantastic time on the track. Everyone else there was doing time attack - but cool that they allowed me to drift on the same sessions as the others! :chuckle: 

The Hatchi-Rokku took all the abuse I threw it into in it's stride, as usual. 
A perfect day :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice pictures


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

excellent thread!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

the pics with the corolla in look amazing


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> wow! I am so meant to live over there, a holiday soon definately! Will cherry blossoms grow in the uk?


they sure will, and they are blossoming right now in fact here in Cambs...


----------



## Gordy.r (Mar 17, 2007)

Fantastic pics there, gorgeous scenery and a gorgeous car! :clap:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome pics newera :thumbsup: 
colour pic better than the arty ones however


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

wow those are amazing pics, but in the picks it looks like your back left rim is different from the west, just wondering if something happend or if the pics were taken at different times, agian awsome picks


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice pics Miguel. So where is Honjo near?


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Nice pics Miguel. So where is Honjo near?


Honjo is an exit off the Kan Etsu highway, around 30 minutes further than Kawagoe.... If you keep going past Honjo for another hour or so, eventually you get to where Ebusu circuit is.:thumbsup: 

Must do a drift Matsuri at Ebisu this year.... (3 times a year - 36 hour drift event with access to all circuits, whenever you feel like it!) :squintdan :squintdan 

Miguel


----------

